# Anyone know a good rental shop in Fort Collins?



## Cowboyway (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be in Fort Collins on the first of August for a week, and I won't be able to bring my bike with me. I want to do some riding up there, and since my bike isn't exactly cutting edge, and since I'm going to rent anyway, does anyone know of a good bike shop that I could maybe splurge and rent a really nice bike? Trek Madone specifically, but I'd be willing to try something else too as long as its high end.

Thanks.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.thecycologist.com/ Give these guys a call. I believe they rent bikes. They probably don't have Trek. Make sure you ride around Horsetooth Reservoir.


----------

